
Mozilla Led Effort for DNT Finds Broad Support - sbashyal
http://blog.mozilla.com/privacy/2012/02/23/mozilla-led-effort-for-dnt-finds-broad-support/
======
lunarscape
To be honest I have no confidence in DNT. It relies on me trusting the very
companies whose business it is to track users. I'm not their consumer so they
have no incentive to treat me fairly or reasonably. In the last month we've
seen how companies will do anything to get as much information about users as
possible, even it means 'working around' obstacles. Even if DNT was law there
would be no way to validate it was actually being adhered to, without
examining every line of code in play. Even then someone will find a novel way
(flash cookies etc). For the moment all I have is Firefox Addons like
Ghostery, AdBlock, Better Privacy and regularly cleaning my cache/local
storage/flash cookies. Even then it's an arms race.

~~~
jnorthrop
I agree. The big problem with DNT is the lack of an enforcement mechanism.
Basically any company can profess to comply with DNT, ignore it, and enjoy the
false trust until they're caught. And once caught, there are no consequences.

